# Can't edit system.ini



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Mic KB says use floppy startup disk in dos to remove duplicate entries in local drive / system.ini.

I got 'edit system.ini' at the C:\Windows prompt, and I get a 'bad command or file name' return.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/311367

Any ideas???

Thanks


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

When using WinXP Home, usually your config.sys and the autoexec.bat do not have to have any entries in it. Unless you are still using some sort of old Windows programs that require some early drivers and configuration to be pre-loaded.
(I have WinXP Home, and I have been using it on this PC for over two years, neither of those two files, on this PC, have any entries.)

To edit either of those files, once you are in WinXP, just go to a "Run" window, and type "sysedit"

SysEdit will open those two aforementioned files, plus Win.ini and System.ini (both are located in your C:\windows directory. But SysEdit will know where they are.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

ChuckE said:


> When using WinXP Home, usually your config.sys and the autoexec.bat do not have to have any entries in it. Unless you are still using some sort of old Windows programs that require some early drivers and configuration to be pre-loaded.
> (I have WinXP Home, and I have been using it on this PC for over two years, neither of those two files, on this PC, have any entries.)
> 
> To edit either of those files, once you are in WinXP, just go to a "Run" window, and type "sysedit"
> ...


You made the right call there, ChuckE... Old windows program - ME OS, on an old box, being set up as networked storage.

"Not enough extended memory to start Windows", is the message. Except 96 megs IS enough for ME.

MS KB says to delete redundant files. Just can't open system.ini, to edit...


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

You are running WinXP on 96 Megs?

I am confused, are you still having problems editing *system.ini*?
You should not be seeing a redundant files message. I am suspecting you are trying to open the same file twice, at the same time.


----------

